# Wireless network is not working in Ubuntu 11.04



## Pragadheesh (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi,
I recently installed Ubuntu11.04. I am having trouble in connecting to my wireless internet connection. Below are the details I got from various commands which might be helpful.

1 ) Machine Brand and Model (PC/Laptop):

```
Lenovo Ideapad Laptop Z575 with AMD A6 processor
```
2 ) Wireless Brand, Model and Wireless Chipset:

```
$ lspci
  00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1705
  00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9647
  00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1714
  00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1709
  00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 170b
  00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
  00:12.0 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)
  00:12.2 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)
  00:13.0 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)
  00:13.2 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)
  00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SMBus Controller (rev 13)
  00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)
  00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson LPC Bridge (rev 11)
  00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson PCI Bridge (rev 40)
  00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)
  00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1
  00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2
  00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3
  00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4
  00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6
  00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5
  00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7
  01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
  02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
```

3 ) check interface:

```
~$ ifconfig
  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f0:de:f1:77:55:1d  
            UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
            RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
            TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
            collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
            Interrupt:40 Base address:0xe000
  
  lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
            inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
            inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
            UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
            RX packets:388 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
            TX packets:388 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
            collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
            RX bytes:29392 (29.3 KB)  TX bytes:29392 (29.3 KB)
  
  wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 38:59:f9:ab:f3:13  
            UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
            RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
            TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
            collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
  
  iwconfig
  lo        no wireless extensions.
  
  eth0      no wireless extensions.
  
  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
            Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off  
            Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
            Power Management:off
```

4 ) Check for modules:
	
	



```
$ lsmod
  Module                  Size  Used by
  parport_pc             36959  0
  ppdev                  17113  0
  vesafb                 13761  1
  joydev                 17606  0
  binfmt_misc            17565  1
  snd_hda_codec_realtek   336693  1
  rt2860sta             543010  0
  arc4                   12529  2
  acer_wmi               23771  0
  rt2800pci              18535  0
  snd_hda_codec_hdmi     28103  1
  rt2800lib              45181  1 rt2800pci
  crc_ccitt              12667  2 rt2860sta,rt2800lib
  rt2x00pci              14322  1 rt2800pci
  rt2x00lib              49235  3 rt2800pci,rt2800lib,rt2x00pci
  snd_seq_midi           13324  0
  snd_hda_intel          33211  2
  snd_hda_codec         103804  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel
  snd_hwdep              13604  1 snd_hda_codec
  psmouse                73535  0
  mac80211              294370  3 rt2800lib,rt2x00pci,rt2x00lib
  snd_rawmidi            30486  1 snd_seq_midi
  uvcvideo               72195  0
  snd_pcm                96625  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
  snd_seq_midi_event     14899  1 snd_seq_midi
  serio_raw              13166  0
  videodev               82052  1 uvcvideo
  v4l2_compat_ioctl32    17078  1 videodev
  snd_seq                61621  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
  k10temp                13119  0
  i2c_piix4              13303  0
  snd_timer              29602  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
  cfg80211              178528  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211
  snd_seq_device         14462  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
  snd                    67382  14 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
  eeprom_93cx6           12725  1 rt2800pci
  soundcore              12680  1 snd
  snd_page_alloc         18529  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
  ideapad_laptop         13494  0
  sparse_keymap          13898  2 acer_wmi,ideapad_laptop
  video                  19438  0
  lp                     17825  0
  parport                46458  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp
  ahci                   25951  3
  libahci                26642  1 ahci
  r8169                  48022  0
```

5) Network configuration:
	
	



```
sudo lshw -C network
    *-network              
         description: Ethernet interface
         product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
         vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
         physical id: 0
         bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
         logical name: eth0
         version: 05
         serial: f0:de:f1:77:55:1d
         size: 10Mbit/s
         capacity: 100Mbit/s
         width: 64 bits
         clock: 33MHz
         capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
         configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=half latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=MII speed=10Mbit/s
         resources: irq:40 ioport:1000(size=256) memory:f0004000-f0004fff memory:f0000000-f0003fff
    *-network
         description: Wireless interface
         product: RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
         vendor: Ralink corp.
         physical id: 0
         bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
         logical name: wlan0
         version: 00
         serial: 38:59:f9:ab:f3:13
         width: 32 bits
         clock: 33MHz
         capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
         configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt2800pci driverversion=2.6.38-8-generic firmware=0.11 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
         resources: irq:18 memory:f0100000-f010ffff
```

6) Scan for networks:
	
	



```
iwlist scan
  
  wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
```
7) Ubuntu Version: 
	
	



```
lsb_release -d
  Description:     Ubuntu 11.04
```

8. Kernel/architecture (including 32 vs. 64 bit):

```
uname -mr
  2.6.38-8-generic x86_64
```

9) Restarting the network:
	
	



```
sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
   * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
   * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
```
But my internet works fine with Windows 7 which is the other OS in my laptop. Kindly help me in solving this problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nims11 (Sep 14, 2011)

in terminal, type
*sudo ifconfig wlan0 up*


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your reply. Unfortunately my wireless was off. Sorry for not checking that.

I have edited my original post(ifconfig and sudo lshw -C network) with updated results after ensuring that the wireless is On.Here are the outputs of few other commands. Kindly help me in fixing this.

iwlist scan:


```
$ iwlist scan
  lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
  
  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
  
  wlan0     No scan results
```
ifconfigand rfkill

```
sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
  unnamed:~$
  unnamed:~$ rfkill list all
  0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
              Soft blocked: no
              Hard blocked: no
  1: phy0: Wireless LAN
              Soft blocked: no
              Hard blocked: no
  2: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
              Soft blocked: yes
              Hard blocked: no
```
nm-tool


```
nm-tool
  
  NetworkManager Tool
  
  State: disconnected
  
  - Device: eth0 -----------------------------------------------------------------
    Type:              Wired
    Driver:            r8169
    State:             unavailable
    Default:           no
    HW Address:        F0:DE:F1:77:55:1D
  
    Capabilities:
      Carrier Detect:  yes
      Speed:           10 Mb/s
  
    Wired Properties
      Carrier:         off
  
  
  - Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------
    Type:              802.11 WiFi
    Driver:            rt2800pci
    State:             unavailable
    Default:           no
    HW Address:        38:59:F9:AB:F3:13
  
    Capabilities:
  
    Wireless Properties
      WEP Encryption:  yes
      WPA Encryption:  yes
      WPA2 Encryption: yes
  
    Wireless Access Points
```


----------



## vaithy (Sep 14, 2011)

can you post the content of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?

you can put # against acer_wmi entry try again


----------



## nims11 (Sep 14, 2011)

in terminal
*sudo rfkill unblock wlan*


----------



## vaithy (Sep 14, 2011)

nims11 said:


> in terminal
> *sudo rfkill unblock wlan*





Ya, that is the good one, it'll unblock the soft-block, but this is not the case here unless he use Acer wireless,



> unnamed:~$ rfkill list all
> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
> Soft blocked: no
> Hard blocked: no
> ...



if his ideapad wireless is softblocked than this command O.K, it is important to know which wireless is used in this case?

that is why I want to know the contents of /modprobe.d/blocklist.conf file


----------



## nims11 (Sep 14, 2011)

you got a point vaithy . 

@OP
use this command instead
*sudo rfkill unblock all
*


----------



## vaithy (Sep 14, 2011)

before you do that stop the services network,



> sudo service network-manager stop
> 
> sudo rmmod acer_wmi
> 
> ...



I have ZORIN and Pinguy OS in my HPLabtop which is based on ubuntu 11.04 but while Zorin unblock , pinguy don't work.. wireless working in Natty is giving frustration.. but in Lucid it worked beautifully...My advice to newbie, use lucid indeed..

Note: this is a revised corrected post, sorry for the previous mistakes.

vaithy


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are the contents of /modprobe.d/blocklist.conf file and am a newbie to linux. 

```
# This file lists those modules which we don't want to be loaded by
# alias expansion, usually so some other driver will be loaded for the
# device instead.

# evbug is a debug tool that should be loaded explicitly
blacklist evbug

# these drivers are very simple, the HID drivers are usually preferred
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd

# replaced by e100
blacklist eepro100

# replaced by tulip
blacklist de4x5

# causes no end of confusion by creating unexpected network interfaces
blacklist eth1394

# snd_intel8x0m can interfere with snd_intel8x0, doesn't seem to support much
# hardware on its own (Ubuntu bug #2011, #6810)
blacklist snd_intel8x0m

# Conflicts with dvb driver (which is better for handling this device)
blacklist snd_aw2

# causes failure to suspend on HP compaq nc6000 (Ubuntu: #10306)
blacklist i2c_i801

# replaced by p54pci
blacklist prism54

# replaced by b43 and ssb.
blacklist bcm43xx

# most apps now use garmin usb driver directly (Ubuntu: #114565)
blacklist garmin_gps

# replaced by asus-laptop (Ubuntu: #184721)
blacklist asus_acpi

# low-quality, just noise when being used for sound playback, causes
# hangs at desktop session start (Ubuntu: #246969)
blacklist snd_pcsp

# ugly and loud noise, getting on everyone's nerves; this should be done by a
# nice pulseaudio bing (Ubuntu: #77010)
blacklist pcspkr

# EDAC driver for amd76x clashes with the agp driver preventing the aperture
# from being initialised (Ubuntu: #297750). Blacklist so that the driver
# continues to build and is installable for the few cases where its
# really needed.
blacklist amd76x_edac
```


----------



## nims11 (Sep 15, 2011)

the file seems ok.
did you do
*sudo rfkill unblock all*
or followed vaithy's method?


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 15, 2011)

I did sudo rfkill unblock all. Could you help me in proceeding further.?


----------



## nims11 (Sep 15, 2011)

isnt the wifi working now?
post the output of *rfkill list all*.


----------



## vaithy (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi  praghateesh

'Yureka'

Now I've the solution is nearer.. so don't lose hope!

Just Go back to your problem..let us think logically..
what is your wireless product id?
RT 3090


what is the driver used here (verify thecommand output'nm-tool' ?



> Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Type:              802.11 WiFi
> Driver:            rt2800pci



you have a incompatible wifi driver installed...

update your repositories.. click on 'additional drivers' in menu tool
now observe whether correct driver is shown?install with its.. alternatively you can search in the synaptic package manager, if old driver rt2800 is there.. uninstalled it then again installed the correct driver,along with its dkms files(file with the driver names suffix with dkms).. again report..
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 16, 2011)

Vaithy,

Clicking on Additional Drivers, I got the following error message, "Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available". Is there any other way to get the drivers.?

@nims11:
The result of rfkill list all seems the same.

prag:~$ rfkill list all
0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
Soft blocked: no
Hard blocked: no
1: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
Soft blocked: yes
Hard blocked: no 
2: phy0: Wireless LAN
Soft blocked: no
Hard blocked: no


----------



## nims11 (Sep 16, 2011)

ok, i have seen this problem a quite a times with laptops. for few, i have solved it by manually compiling and installing the driver and updating the kernel. updating the kernel also solved audio driver problems.

anyways, first of all update your kernel. here is how
Linux 3.0 under Ubuntu ‘natty’ 11.04 – Marcin Juszkiewicz

then again see if things are working.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 16, 2011)

Updated the kernel and ended up with Black screen.  I installed Linux 3.0 kernel image, module init tools and procps. Then did a reboot and chose ubuntu in bootloader. After that am stuck with black screen.

So I logged into the earlier version of ubuntu to recover from the blackscreen and found that *Wireless network works*.  Google page loaded successfully.

But after a while a finding it difficult to connected to internet. i.e.Am able to see the wireless connections. On giving connect, the wifi icon on the top right keeps connecting and prompts for password. I am giving the exact password but in vain. And not able to browse internet.


----------



## vaithy (Sep 16, 2011)

that is very funny.. morning itself I give the reply posting, but some how it didn't appear, so I close the connection , now again checked , but it is not appearing..

use 'wep' encryption with shared key in the network manager settings.. 'wpa' is not working for me.
or first try with open connection then with 'wep' key..
I am happy that you got your connection working


----------

